# Please help me choose a career. I'm so totally stuck.



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

So in my life I've considered becoming:


A High school English teacher
A psychologist
An interior decorator or designer
A therapist

I really don't know what I want to do when I graduate, let alone what I want for dinner. I'm an ENFP 6 and have so many things in mind. I would love to become an English teacher because that's what I'm good at however there are literally no teaching jobs. I like a fast paced job where I'm not sitting in an office doing the same thing from 9 - 5.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Um... who told you there are no jobs for teachers? There are plenty of jobs for teacher, there just happens to be a LARGE amount of applicants. Yet, the majority of these applicants aren't very qualified. If you stand out as a great student in school and a great student teacher, finding a teaching job will not be hard at all. Especially depending on the area.

Obviously you should know we can't really guide you to which job to pick, nor should we. It's your choice. What are the pros and cons for each of the four positions you're interested in?


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

> I would love to become an English teacher because that's what I'm good at however there are literally no teaching jobs.


English Teacher Jobs | Find English Teacher Jobs on Simply Hired

English Teacher Jobs | LinkedIn

Hiring Teachers - Teacher Recruitment Services - School Recruitment | Teach Away Inc.

Post Jobs and Hire Teachers

Teacher Job Market and Your First Teaching Job



:kitteh:



-ZDD


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Advertising? Marine Biologist?


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> English Teacher Jobs | Find English Teacher Jobs on Simply Hired
> 
> English Teacher Jobs | LinkedIn
> 
> ...





Thank you. You are beautiful.


----------



## bakan3k0 (May 16, 2014)

Are you in high school? Or college?


----------



## laura palmer (Feb 10, 2014)

speech pathologist


----------



## Yuugi (May 13, 2014)

I'd go into teaching, to keep it realistic, but it depends on how long you want to be on school.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nahin Mamun (Jun 1, 2014)

The best way to resolve this, in my opinion, is to sit with 4 top position CVs for the four career paths. Get a CV of a senior English teacher who is teaching for 20 years, a senior psychologist, a senior interior designer, a senior therapist. The CVs will show what they have done in their work life and that will give you an idea of what each of the career paths may look like. Look into the details of the responsibilities and achievements. Do you want similar responsibilities and achievements? Do you think 20 years later your CV should look like any of these? That is when you will get the best answer to your question. Hope this helps.


----------



## bakan3k0 (May 16, 2014)

Lots of volunteer work while you're young should be a good place to start. Like someone said, talk to people that are in the field and see how long it took them (and what they did in between) to get there. If you can't think of what you want to do (which is absolutely fine in your age), despite what my parents said to me: get working first. Whether it's part-time during the school year or full-time during the summer.

Working in some pretty horrible jobs for a while will give you a drive to go to school, hopefully help you figure out what you hate, and maybe what you love. Volunteer a lot because you'll meet a lot of people from different walks of life. Talk to a lot of people (even randomly) about their careers.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Satan Claus said:


> So in my life I've considered becoming:
> 
> 
> A High school English teacher
> ...


I feel you on NFP 6! 

Become a teacher if that's where your heart is. Fi doesn't lead us astray! You may want to try to get your certificate in more than one area if English positions are hard to find (could do Social Studies, History, Science, whatever as well). My boyfriend is a teacher and he LOVES it. 

I've had several friends teach abroad, where there is great demand; you may want to consider doing that. They have had very good luck with obtaining jobs when they return, plus they get some pretty cool experiences to boot.


----------

